# Calhoun/Gordan Co. GA blk/tan 3yrs 2067 Cooper



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is Cooper. He is said to be good with other dogs. He is there with Mike. 
These animals are in Gordon County Animal Shelter. They are NOT SAFE and are NOT housed with a rescue group. They have a very limited time, please respond quickly! 3 years old

Monday - Friday 9:00 am - 5:00 pm Closed Saturday, Sunday and Holidays
Gordon County Animal Shelter
790 Harris Beamer Road

Calhoun, GA 30701
Phone: 706-629-3327


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

PS. I have Peipi's picture, if lakota757 does not. I don't believe he is on PF.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Darcy1PS. I have Peipi's picture, if lakota757 does not. I don't believe he is on PF.


No I did not see him on pf..thanks Darcy!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------

